# Qriist Autism Thread



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

Mod edit: These posts were moved from the Tim Pool and shoeonhead threads as they were derailing the threads. idk who this person is and idc.

So, I'm just going to disregard every single warning that was given about protecting identity. C'est la vie

Sup, I'm Qriist.

I've used kiwifarms in past to gather info on other people (notably Yaniv for some Subverse chat). On a lark I figured I'd search out myself. Fun times!

I'll address each quote in turn, as one does.




BlancoMailo said:


> Huh, I've actually run into this guy before, he's a really weird skeptosphere-type. The story is consistent from what I saw him claiming a few months ago, although he left out what the charge was previously. No way to tell what he actually did while there but he's definitely not antifa or running an op. He still comes off as kind of fucking nuts and I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't consider showing up in the middle of the night would be a big deal because in his mind, of course Tim would listen and help clear his name.


I'm unsure what a skeptosphere is, outside of some musician I am unfamiliar with. Care to elaborate?

I apologize for coming off as deranged. I do so try to avoid that. Homelessness takes a toll, I suppose.

I didn't actually *expect* Tim to listen or cover my story, I'm not really expecting anyone to. More than anyone else, I realize what it looks like.

I absolutely should have waited for daylight.




Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> I'm not really big into his whole schtick of just re-reading news articles written by other people and calling it "content", but his heart's in the right place. I personally don't really think there is much justification for him to even have a thread here at all; to my knowledge he hasn't done anything to warrant marking him a lolcow.


Not really anything to do with me, but Tim does write full articles of each story he does, posted to his Mind's account. Pretty good reads.




Goku 1000000 O said:


> Ok so,
> A dude shows up at 4:30 in the morning, tries to break in.
> Tim wakes up and calls the cops after spending a few minutes fiddling with lights.
> The cops tell him they have someone else on dispatch and they caught the guy.
> ...


A Philly cop got me across the bridge as a courtesy.

I did indeed walk the distance from there.

I never tried to break in and never touched any door knobs. I suspect the "attempted break in noises" was me knocking on his van. Dunno.

The dog did suprise me on the second trip, there was no barking in the wee hours. Perhaps he was in the back?

As for the extraordinaire bit:


Vecr said:


> > Journalist Extraordinare
> 
> I think that was a joke.


That wasn't anything I said.



Judge Holden said:


> Shit just got real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a rickroll link. Examine the actual hypertext. Tim's place also doesn't look anything like this picture. You can verify that yourself with the video Tim released regarding me.




heathercho said:


> God, you people are autistic.
> This was an obviously mentally ill person that the police stopped.
> 
> Antifa are violent. They don't like Tim.
> ...


I'm not going to deny that I have issues - I surely do.



Goku 1000000 O said:


> Ok so, according to Qriist
> He came from Philly to knock on Pool's door.
> Then he went to Pool's van and knocked on that.
> Then went back to the house after knocking on the van.
> ...


Everything detailed in the first part jives with the second visit because the video was released multiple hours later. I saw the posts an felt bad - I actually wrote an apology note that I left on his door handle. I have made every effort to be honest.




WendyWheelchair said:


> Second, no one is talking about the gun pic. The crazy loony guy, did he mention having a gun? How was he able to find the address? Was the gun pic ever explained?


I chopped this large quote because most of it didn't apply to me.
As for the gun pic, see above. I have no firearms.

The address was found in just a couple minutes with public information. No dedicated search, just a fleeting thought with a couple moments to verify. I won't say more because I don't want to undo the work that someone else has recently done in getting word to Tim on how to hide/restrict that info.




Traptarded said:


> Not sure if anybody has seen the JF talk with the door guy, he's absolutely exceptional, well worth the full watch. He came to tim pools house to break a story to him about being wrongly convicted of of child rape and owning CP, he claims he was set up and is seeking a pardon from trump and is trying to talk to all sorts of right leaning youtubers but nobody wants to touch the story as there are loads of weird details and he is convivcted as a sex offender, he claims to be ex army (10 years) and has a child and a wife. It's a really weird story and the chat seemed to not believe him. Apparently his trailer trash roommate downloaded CP through a torrent and tried to blackmail him for money...



I saved this for last since the JF talk occurred after everything else.

I am unsure of the proper context being applied to exceptional. Awesome? Unusual? Retarded? I suppose any of them could apply since none of you really know me.

I agree, it's a weird story - if only for the complexity. It's a pain in the ass to try and explain over and over.

To make one important point of correction (a point of personal privilege, if you will excuse the meme) I was fully acquitted on the child rape charges and convicted on one charge (with two specifications) of child porn. One specification was later kicked on appeal. Explicitly, I maintain my factual innocence on all points.

I haven't only reached out to right-wing youtubers, I have reached out to left-wing youtubers, mainstream media, and any lawyer I can find.

I think that covers everything. Feel free to ask questions if you want.

my blog is at www.tinyurl.com/pardonblog with longform explanations of all the events related to the case.
If you look through the videos that Tim, TheQuartering, and JF made, you'll see my rebukes and corrections littered throughout.


----------



## nosemouth (Sep 14, 2019)

What the fuck?


----------



## Vecr (Sep 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> So, I'm just going to disregard every single warning that was given about protecting identity. C'est la vie
> 
> Sup, I'm Qriist.
> 
> ...



Can you prove that you are who you say you are?

Posting "I am qriist.43267 on Kiwi Farms" on all your social media would be a good start, assuming you still have any.

Anyway, even that would not prove that you are the person that showed up to Tim Pool's house.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Sep 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Snip


Go get verified by mods that you’re the actual person @Feline Darkmage 
Also, if you are the real deal, you’re a dumb nigger


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 14, 2019)

Shady Attorney said:


> Go get verified by mods that you’re the actual person @Feline Darkmage
> Also, if you are the real deal, you’re a dumb nigger



I can't put verification on him but I can for sure bump this over to someone who can.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

nosemouth said:


> What the fuck?


My ears were burning, what can I say?


Vecr said:


> Can you prove that you are who you say you are?
> 
> Posting "I am qriist.43267 on Kiwi Farms" on all your social media would be a good start, assuming you still have any.
> 
> Anyway, even that would not prove that you are the person that showed up to Tim Pool's house.



Proof I am the one true Qriist:








						Qriist on Twitter
					

“@farms_kiwi Here's looking at you.”




					twitter.com
				




Proof I am the gentleman that knocked on Tim's door:








						Mythinformed on Twitter
					

“The police know who the guy is that showed up at Tim’s house last night. We feel based on the information that we have, this is an obsessive compulsive individual, and is not related to #Minds IRL. If he is at the event, he will be arrested. He may be in custody already.”




					twitter.com


----------



## Shady Attorney (Sep 14, 2019)

While we wait for that verification, @Qriist why did you think it was a good idea to go to someone's residence at 4:30 in the morning? Did the thought never occur to you that maybe someone wouldn't take that kindly to a stranger knocking on their door at such a time? Did it never occur to you that hearing the cops say a fan went out of their way across state lines to see them sounds deranged? 

If I got anything wrong, please do correct the record


----------



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

Shady Attorney said:


> While we wait for that verification, @Qriist why did you think it was a good idea to go to someone's residence at 4:30 in the morning? Did the thought never occur to you that maybe someone wouldn't take that kindly to a stranger knocking on their door at such a time? Did it never occur to you that hearing the cops say a fan went out of their way across state lines to see them sounds deranged?
> 
> If I got anything wrong, please do correct the record



Tim wasn't the ultimate goal, I was going to Pitman, on foot. I agree it was a dumbass move to knock at that hour.

Logically, I thought I could drop my story in his hands and keep going, avoiding the sun while I traveled.

I can't really speak to what the cops said to Tim, I don't believe I actually (explicitly) said I was fan. I said I wanted to submit my story to him, and that I had traveled rough to the event. It turned into a shitshow (my own actions, of course) and I decided not to show up to the event... I didn't want to cause any further strife. Good thing, because I saw the posting saying I'd be arrested much later. (I believe I noticed it around noon, whatever timestamp from me is first in that thread.)


----------



## Shady Attorney (Sep 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Tim wasn't the ultimate goal, I was going to Pitman, on foot. I agree it was a dumbass move to knock at that hour.
> 
> Logically, I thought I could drop my story in his hands and keep going, avoiding the sun while I traveled.
> 
> I can't really speak to what the cops said to Tim, I don't believe I actually (explicitly) said I was fan. I said I wanted to submit my story to him, and that I had traveled rough to the event. It turned into a shitshow (my own actions, of course) and I decided not to show up to the event... I didn't want to cause any further strife. Good thing, because I saw the posting saying I'd be arrested much later. (I believe I noticed it around noon, whatever timestamp from me is first in that thread.)


Whether you said to the cops that you were his fan or not makes no difference. You went out of your way to meet Tim Pool at 4:30 am and then after the cops told you to not do that, you came back for Round 2. 
That's the whole issue here. Also, your story is of no concern to me as it doesn't allow you to do things that would make any person uncomfortable such as hearing you knock on their door after already having to call the cops on you once.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

Shady Attorney said:


> Whether you said to the cops that you were his fan or not makes no difference. You went out of your way to meet Tim Pool at 4:30 am and then after the cops told you to not do that, you came back for Round 2.
> That's the whole issue here. Also, your story is of no concern to me as it doesn't allow you to do things that would make any person uncomfortable such as hearing you knock on their door after already having to call the cops on you once.


Yep, not my finest hour. As for out of my way.... not really. That's why it was such a convenient time. (Again, strictly based on hiking and avoiding the sun.)


----------



## Vecr (Sep 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Yep, not my finest hour. As for out of my way.... not really. That's why it was such a convenient time. (Again, strictly based on hiking and avoiding the sun.)



Why did you want to avoid the sun?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

Vecr said:


> Why did you want to avoid the sun?


Because it is a ~20 mile walk from the bus station in Philadelphia to the theater in Pitman where the Minds IRL event was initially slated to be held. My bus naturally arrived then (cheapest price point) but I would have hid out in Philly until dusk if it hadn't.


----------



## Goku 1000000 O (Sep 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> To make one important point of correction (a point of personal privilege, if you will excuse the meme) I was fully acquitted on the child rape charges and convicted on one charge (with two specifications) of child porn. One specification was later kicked on appeal. Explicitly, I maintain my factual innocence on all points.


If I were you I would reach out to Mister Metokur. His twitter is @MisterAntiBully, he tends to be interested in cases revolving around alleged child abuse. 

I am sure he would love to hear from you. And at least give you an opportunity to give your side to a broader audience. I’m sure he’d even like to hear you talk about the Pool situation.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 14, 2019)

Goku 1000000 O said:


> If I were you I would reach out to Mister Metokur. His twitter is @MisterAntiBully, he tends to be interested in cases revolving around alleged child abuse.
> 
> I am sure he would love to hear from you. And at least give you an opportunity to give your side to a broader audience. I’m sure he’d even like to hear you talk about the Pool situation.


Thanks, I did.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 21, 2019)

I suppose it's worth mentioning that shoe0nhead put out a lengthy Twitter thread all about me. While I'm not offended on the principle of the matter I'm annoyed that she has done so while recklessly disregarding facts, without even adhering to what is legally recognized as fact (some of which, of course, I dispute.)



I naturally waded right in and engaged. Not sure if this counts as a lolcow crossover since I'm the nexus.








						shoe on Twitter
					

“👉 PSA: the user @/Qriist is the person who tried to break into Tim Pool’s house at 4am. he’s also a convicted pedophile/child rapist. he’s trying to get close with other youtubers now & the man obviously has issues with parasocial relationships so be warned. (proof in thread)”




					twitter.com
				











						shoe on Twitter
					

“first tweet was the day before he broke into tims house. last tweet is the day after- having the audacity to ask for a ticket to the convention like nothing happened. very normal.”




					twitter.com
				











						shoe on Twitter
					

“his full name was on his twitter so people found out he’s a wholeass child rapist. but he claims these are all false charges.”




					twitter.com
				











						shoe on Twitter
					

“he also expresses no remorse for trying to break into tim’s house & cracks jokes about it. EXTREMELY normal.  dont attack him, just be aware this guy has serious issues and does not understand boundaries. he’s trying to cozy up to other youtubers like undoomed & blaire currently.”




					twitter.com


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 21, 2019)

Q you ain’t brave, you ain’t beautiful and no one cares.

Also you fiddle kids did I read in that post of hers?

Edit: Why are you @ shoe on the farms she doesn’t have an account?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 21, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Q you ain’t brave, you ain’t beautiful and no one cares.
> 
> Also you fiddle kids did I read in that post of hers?
> 
> Edit: Why are you @ shoe on the farms she doesn’t have an account?


Perhaps it's bias speaking, just thought it was interesting. Nothing brave or beautiful to it.

I decidedly do not diddle kids. Wrongful conviction, etc

Nor did I break into Tim's house, as evidenced by his house not being broke into.

Oh, what kicked off the PSA was her swooping down to save Undoomed from this offensive post of mine:








						Qriist on Twitter
					

“@Undoomed @TheRedSkyye @ChrisRa @Sagron_of_Akkad @shoe0nhead @ArmouredSkeptic @CountDankulaTV @scrowder On the other hand, @Undoomed, I follow you and have no idea why. I haven't seen any of your content.... lol.  Probably some random comment I liked.”




					twitter.com


----------



## BlancoMailo (Sep 21, 2019)

I like her attempt to try and get a twofer here:
1. Coddle up to Tim Pool('s audience) after he told her to get fucked with her bitchy mean girls act towards him.
2. Continue to push her new hardline anti-pedophilia image considering her previous questionable statements on the subject.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 21, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> I like her attempt to try and get a twofer here:
> 1. Coddle up to Tim Pool('s audience) after he told her to get fucked with her bitchy mean girls act towards him.
> 2. Continue to push her new hardline anti-pedophilia image considering her previous questionable statements on the subject.


I actually wasn't aware of either of these points. Interesting.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Sep 21, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I actually wasn't aware of either of these points. Interesting.



#1. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0...gory-greg-fluhrer.22394/page-114#post-5170163 (another screenshot in the next post).

#2. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0...gory-greg-fluhrer.22394/page-122#post-5277982


----------



## Iron Hamster (Sep 21, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> #1. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0...gory-greg-fluhrer.22394/page-114#post-5170163 (another screenshot in the next post).
> 
> #2. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shoe0...gory-greg-fluhrer.22394/page-122#post-5277982



Guess that explains why she really couldn't go to the Pool shindig.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 21, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> pages


Well, that is something. I had forgotten she was on the Minds IRL panel - she wasn't on my radar at that point. Not really in the news sphere. Makes her vitriol a little more understandable, at least.

as for her comments.... side kink my ass. If she caught flak for that (I'd expect her to) I can see how she would lean hard into absolute zero tolerance. Doesn't excuse her inability to comprehend facts, mind you.


----------



## God and The Bear (Sep 21, 2019)

kill yourself you pedo fuck


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

Galactus said:


> kill yourself you pedo fuck


You know, if you want to get my attention it helps to @tag me. 

Anyways, wrongful conviction, etc. I'm not gonna bother engaging with your hostility.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Anyways, wrongful conviction, etc


Any proof of that? Because you've basically accused the cow of making false accusations about you and this site runs on receipts.

If you have a conviction that was not overturned, you probably count as a legit sex offender to most users of this site (as well as most other people).


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> Any proof of that? Because you've basically accused the cow of making false accusations about you and this site runs on receipts.
> 
> If you have a conviction that was not overturned, you probably count as a legit sex offender to most users of this site (as well as most other people).


I get the perception. I'm not even really mad that Shoe made the PSA, just that it is riddled with inaccuracies. 

I am not a pedophile, never touched or lusted after kids, etc. 

I am on the sex offender registration as legally required. 

I am homeless and doing my best to find a lawyer or reporter to pick up my case and help me get a pardon or overturn. 

I can't flip everything shoe has said right this minute, but here's a few things. 



Qriist said:


> To make one important point of correction (a point of personal privilege, if you will excuse the meme) I was fully acquitted on the child rape charges and convicted on one charge (with two specifications) of child porn. One specification was later kicked on appeal. Explicitly, I maintain my factual innocence on all points.


Note the lack of conviction on the rape charges in the pic a few posts back. 


This is a different twitter discussion thread where I showed I had done everything I could to be visible to Minds and Tim. Not proof that I didn't try to break in, of course, but note the that I had mentioned traveling rough, getting to Philly, etc. All of that jives with Tim's video. Also note that even Tim mentions that I simply left. If I was trying to break in I would not have walked the distance I did to try for two minutes and then walk away. 








						Qriist on Twitter
					

“@L0G1c9UY @WhoInvitedSam @shoe0nhead He's a reporter. There wasn't anything OMG SPECIAL about him, I've reached out to a huge number of reporters (and lawyers.)  I was going to the Minds event to try and talk to anyone that would cover my story.  I had made every effort to be visible about it.”




					twitter.com
				




I am acutely aware I don't have a lot of hard documentation in my current position, but this circumstantial evidence should help with most aspects as it regards to Shoe.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 22, 2019)

Your homeless but have internet? Does the local library know they’re harbouring a sex offender? Probably coincidence you only ever show up during story time. 

If you wanted to couch surf at Tim’s you should have just asked, he may have even let look through his garbage for a half eaten sandwich.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I suppose it's worth mentioning that shoe0nhead put out a lengthy Twitter thread all about me. While I'm not offended on the principle of the matter I'm annoyed that she has done so while recklessly disregarding facts, without even adhering to what is legally recognized as fact (some of which, of course, I dispute.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WTF are these people talking about? I guess they're shoehorning (heh) June's complaints about anti-SJW's and white knighting for the left into a situation that has absolutely nothing to do with any of that shit?



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Your homeless but have internet? Does the local library know they’re harbouring a sex offender? Probably coincidence you only ever show up during story time.
> 
> If you wanted to couch surf at Tim’s you should have just asked, he may have even let look through his garbage for a half eaten sandwich.


He might be living with some family member or friend. That still counts as the officially definition of homeless. Or, you know, wi-fi is everywhere these days.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Your homeless but have internet?


DC is positively covered in wifi. I'm sitting outside on 17th and K NW. 




Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Library


I do what I need to do. Research, research, research. 
Couldn't tell you squat about story time. 



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Tim


Tim was but one avenue to try. Didn't need or want anything except to hopefully get my story covered. I messed that up so I keep going on. 



Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 944541
> WTF are these people talking about? I guess they're shoehorning (heh) June's complaints about anti-SJW's and white knighting for the left into a situation that has absolutely nothing to do with any of that shit?
> 
> 
> He might be living with some family member or friend. That still counts as the officially definition of homeless. Or, you know, wi-fi is everywhere these days.


I dunno about those people. It was weird and insubstantial so I left them be. 

I'm not living with anyone. I sleep on a bench in Lafayette Park, directly in view of the White House. I'm literally, truly homeless. I'm not looking for sympathy with that point, mind you, I'm simply stressing it because that seems to be the main question, for whatever reason.


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> DC is positively covered in wifi. I'm sitting outside on 17th and K NW.
> View attachment 944544
> 
> 
> ...


So you are one of the pedo rapist that Shoe went against, and now you are here trying to defend yourself?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> So you are one of the pedo rapist that Shoe went against, and now you are here trying to defend yourself?


I am the person that she posted the linked PSA about, yes. I have no idea if she's done that to other people. I'm not especially familiar with Shoe.

My activities on this forum predate the PSA. 

I don't think I'm defending so much as correcting to the official record. I am aware my legal status (as derived from the official record) doesn't line up with what I claim to be true right now. I'm stating it plainly that I recognize the incongruence. Right now, here in this thread, I'm saying that June's PSA doesn't even match the official record, exaggerating well beyond it.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I am the person that she posted the linked PSA about, yes. I have no idea if she's done that to other people. I'm not especially familiar with Shoe.
> 
> My activities on this forum predate the PSA.
> 
> I don't think I'm defending so much as correcting to the official record. I am aware my legal status (as derived from the official record) doesn't line up with what I claim to be true right now. I'm stating it plainly that I recognize the incongruence. Right now, here in this thread, I'm saying that June's PSA doesn't even match the official record, exaggerating well beyond it.



On a scale from 1 to 10, how many children have you fucked?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

metroid_fetish said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, how many children have you fucked?


NA


----------



## metroid_fetish (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> NA



At least 11 children?  Damn, playa, you're as smooth as those kids you fuck.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

metroid_fetish said:


> At least 11 children?  Damn, playa, you're as smooth as those kids you fuck.


Disingenuous. Shame on you.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> My activities on this forum predate the PSA.


His activities on the forum predate the PSA by all of two days and pertain to his activities at Tim Pool's house, which in part prompted the PSA.

This is just barely a step up from when a cow comes to their own thread.

Imagine going onto a cow's thread on KF (under your real identity, no less) and acting in a manner that makes the cow look good.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> His activities on the forum predate the PSA by all of two days and pertain to his activities at Tim Pool's house, which in part prompted the PSA.
> 
> This is just barely a step up from when a cow comes to their own thread.
> 
> Imagine going onto a cow's thread on KF (under your real identity, no less) and acting in a manner that makes the cow look good.





JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> So you are one of the pedo rapist that Shoe went against, and now you are here trying to defend yourself?


To clarify, I took @JP's_Canadian_Cider's comment to mean that I came to some random internet forum to "save face" on a subject that wasn't being talked about in the slightest. I did not. I found shoe's random panic a bit funny (continuously spazzing out over some dude on the net? come on) but the significant inaccuracies were problematic. Shoe0nhead's thread regarding me is actually the third distinct spaz over me that I am aware of. 
https://twitter.com/shoe0nhead/status/1170523581102641153?s=20 


I did come to KF in regards to Tim because, well, my activities filled a couple pages already; might as well say hi.


----------



## God and The Bear (Sep 22, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Anyways, wrongful conviction, etc.



You keep saying that, but have offered no evidence. 
There's nothing more vile than a pedophile, so again, you should kill yourself.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Sep 22, 2019)

what' with the gay ops here in recent days? Here, Styx's thread too. Do they know WHERE they are?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

Galactus said:


> You keep saying that, but have offered no evidence.
> There's nothing more vile than a pedophile, so again, you should kill yourself.


I've already told you that I won't engage with your hostility. Begone, thot. 
Ignored.



Tasty Tatty said:


> what' with the gay ops here in recent days? Here, Styx's thread too. Do they know WHERE they are?


I'm unsure about the gay ops remark. I assume it's meant at me. Kindly clarify your statement if so.


----------



## vertexwindi (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes he means you. Jesus Christ nobody cares. We're here to read bullshit about some sad 30 year old woman on the internet, not your blog.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 22, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> Yes he means you. Jesus Christ nobody cares. We're here to read bullshit about some sad 30 year old woman on the internet, not your blog.


Fair. I still don't understand the gay op remark itself, but fair.


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Sep 23, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Fair. I still don't understand the gay op remark itself, but fair.


Well, a MAP is in our thread talking about someone they feel wronged about, is that not right? 

That would be the gay op he is referring to.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Sep 23, 2019)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> Well, a MAP is in our thread talking about someone they feel wronged about, is that not right?



I wouldn't worry too much about it. DC will be too cold to sleep outside in a couple of months, and the problem will take care of itself.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 23, 2019)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> Well, a MAP is in our thread talking about someone they feel wronged about, is that not right?
> 
> That would be the gay op he is referring to.


Not a Map. No matter how you spin it I am not attracted to children. Cheers!


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Sep 23, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Not a Map. No matter how you spin it I am not attracted to children. Cheers!


Sorry, it's hard for normal people to understand. If you aren't attracted to children why do you abuse them? Is it a power thing?


----------



## Portajohn (Sep 23, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Not a Map. No matter how you spin it I am not attracted to children. Cheers!


Even if we take your word on the child porn being planted by a vindictive ex-lover (which I don't buy for a minute), how do you explain the fact that the forensic examination of your desktop computer "yielded numerous images of erotic child anime and significant download activity over a long period of time with respect to these images (in other words, it was clear the numerous images had been obtained via some sort of deliberate downloading)."? If you're not into kids, then why the fuck was your desktop full of loli porn that obviously wasn't planted by your ex?


----------



## Qriist (Sep 23, 2019)

JP's_Canadian_Cider said:


> Sorry, it's hard for normal people to understand. If you aren't attracted to children why do you abuse them? Is it a power thing?


I don't abuse children.



Portajohn said:


> Even if we take your word on the child porn being planted by a vindictive ex-lover (which I don't buy for a minute), how do you explain the fact that the forensic examination of your desktop computer "yielded numerous images of erotic child anime and significant download activity over a long period of time with respect to these images (in other words, it was clear the numerous images had been obtained via some sort of deliberate downloading)."? If you're not into kids, then why the fuck was your desktop full of loli porn that obviously wasn't planted by your ex?


The images on the desktop (and the card in the PSP) date to February 2012 when I was physically several states removed from my desktop at a military training school, during which time Autumn had unfettered access to my desktop. 

Note the very next paragraph where Autumn tells the interviewer she saw the images in Spring 2014. In the source interview she goes on to mention she reported me to my chain of command at that time, but that they protected me. You know, the very same chain that immediately prosecuted me later on. She also states in that same interview that she didn't look too long yet she was able to give vast amounts of subjective and technical info about the pictures a year removed from the alleged time she specifies. If memory serves specific picture dimensions were among the pieces of technical info she gave. Lastly, Autumn also indicates she knows my passwords in that interview. 

If Autumn felt I was being protected and she had this huge trove of damning evidence why not go to literally anyone else? Lawton police? Ft Sill police? Post commander? Hell, even the media; that would make an excellently juicy story. 

I remember asking my lawyer "what's a loli?" when the subject came up pretrial. I assumed he meant some sort of weird fetish with lollipops. 

I know it looks bad on the surface. It's shitty all around subject matter. Pull the threads and things unravel.

Edit: thanks for the source link. I wasn't aware of that resource.

Edit 2: updated Autumn's claims

Edit 3: protection questions


----------



## vertexwindi (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks based mod.

Also fuck off pedos.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 23, 2019)

Aye, I have a thread. Interesting.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Sep 23, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Aye, I have a thread. Interesting.



How did you end up homeless and sleeping on a bench in Lafayette Park?


----------



## Iron Hamster (Sep 23, 2019)

Iron Hamster said:


> Guess that explains why she really couldn't go to the Pool shindig.



I don't understand the move to this thread as I have no idea who this qrwhatever is and haven't even commented on them. My post is specifically related to her comments to Tim Pool


----------



## Qriist (Sep 23, 2019)

Iron Hamster said:


> I don't understand the move to this thread as I have no idea who this qrwhatever is and haven't even commented on them. My post is specifically related to her comments to Tim Pool


Collateral damage, probably. I'm sure the mod will fix it soon enough.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 23, 2019)

It's a shame his posts were removed from the Tim Pool thread, since they were semi-relevant. However all the posts in the Shoe thread were the definition of thread derailment.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 23, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> How did you end up homeless and sleeping on a bench in Lafayette Park?


When I was released from prison (April 2016) I went home to my wife and children. Simply, I imploded. I isolated and raged. Never hit anyone (caveat: did deliver appropriate disciplinary spankings on a few occasions) but I yelled far more than anyone should ever be exposed to. Didn't help that we were living with my father-in-law who I've never really been friendly with. Depression was definitely a diagnosed thing and PTSD should probably have been on the radar. I wasn't being treated for my back issues, either.

I couldn't find a job despite loads of application submissions and interviews. I did start a business on TCGPlayer selling cards, which did well for a number of months until a supplier ghosted me (and others) after I had paid for product. Cash flow disruption meant I couldn't keep things operating smoothly (in particular, missing release day of a set meant missing the bulk of sales at good-for-me-the-vendor prices.)

In May of 2019 my wife said she wanted a divorce, and oh by the way she and her dad had signed a lease on a new place for the start of June. I helped them move out and spent the days just after cleaning the empty house and repairing little things wrong so they could avoid as many fees as possible. My father-in-law gave me $400 for my troubles (he would not take no for an answer.)

I took a bus to DC on June 4th. I sleep in Lafayette Park to have the protection of Secret Service; lets me rest a little easier.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 24, 2019)

Your wife wants a divorce so you help her move out and fix up a broken rental. Did she at least return your balls as part of the divorce settlement or does she keep them on display in some cabinet at her new home?

Also secret service don’t care about the homeless but what ever makes your bench surfing more comfortable.

Edit: I also find it suspect that a man convicted of having child porn would be allowed in a home that has children in it after they were released.


----------



## Qriist (Sep 24, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Your wife wants a divorce so you help her move out and fix up a broken rental.


This is the appropriate thing to do.



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Also secret service don’t care about the homeless but what ever makes your bench surfing more comfortable.


The Secret Service patrol the park (+several other streets around) and act as any other police force would. I have seen random fights get forcefully broken up in the park.



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Edit: I also find it suspect that a man convicted of having child porn would be allowed in a home that has children in it after they were released.


Yes, who indeed would let an alleged pedophile around their children? The wife of the convict that was there every step of the way, saw every scrap of evidence, witnessed the prosecution's disgusting games, and came to her own conclusions about the convict's alleged crime; that's who.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Sep 26, 2019)

Qriist said:


> This is the appropriate thing to do.
> 
> 
> The Secret Service patrol the park (+several other streets around) and act as any other police force would. I have seen random fights get forcefully broken up in the park.
> ...


She's gonna be sooooo pissed when you fuck her kids.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 7, 2019)

I guess this counts as autistic.








						Qriist on Twitter
					

“I gave the @WhiteHouse plenty of time to address my follow up concerns...   I am homeless, unemployed.   I am a wrongfully convicted soldier still fighting for his country.   @realdonaldtrump: I ask for pardon.   See pics + thread. (emails via https://t.co/GjflRNlHlq)”




					twitter.com


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 7, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I guess this counts as autistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, faggot you ain't getting a pardon.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 7, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> LOL, faggot you ain't getting a pardon.


Maybe not. No matter. 

I turned in a pedophile ring this week. What have you done for _your_ country?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 7, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Maybe not. No matter.
> 
> I turned in a pedophile ring this week. What have you done for _your_ country?


Post proof.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 7, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Post proof.


It's in the thread.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 7, 2019)

Qriist said:


> It's in the thread.


That isn't proof, it's an ass-kissing letter to Donald Trump, begging the state to forget that you downloaded a crapton of child porn.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 7, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> That isn't proof, it's an ass-kissing letter to Donald Trump, begging the state to forget that you downloaded a crapton of child porn.


Ass kissing? Sure. 

Proof? Yup. 

Also, not begging the State anything as they have no jurisdiction on a Federal crime. 

I have never knowingly or intentionally downloaded kiddy porn. I have, however, reported pedophiles. Just this week, in fact. 

So I ask again, what patriotic acts have you done?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 7, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I have never knowingly or intentionally downloaded kiddy porn.


The Nebraska Sex Offender Registry says otherwise:








Also, you're fat:


----------



## Qriist (Nov 7, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> The Nebraska Sex Offender Registry says otherwise:
> View attachment 1001509
> View attachment 1001512
> 
> ...


I am entirely aware of what the registry says. I was legally required to sign up, after all. 

I contest the conviction. I thought that would be obvious.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Nov 7, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I am entirely aware of what the registry says. I was legally required to sign up, after all.
> 
> I contest the conviction. I thought that would be obvious.


I disagree.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Nov 8, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> The Nebraska Sex Offender Registry says otherwise:
> View attachment 1001509
> View attachment 1001512
> 
> ...



Hahahaha why are his eyes so small? Dude looks like a male Gretta. 

Also since your writing to the White House now do the homeless in Washington have a collective return address or does the post office send your letters to the local crack house in plastic bag for safe keeping?


----------



## Qriist (Nov 8, 2019)

metroid_fetish said:


> I disagree.


With.... What, exactly? 

That I know what the registry says? I know it better than anyone. 
That I registered in the first place? You're staring at the registry.
That I contest the conviction? Whether you agree with the official story or with the facts I'm certainly not doing all this because I'm happily convicted. 
That I thought it's obvious? Please teach me how to read minds. 



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Hahahaha why are his eyes so small? Dude looks like a male Gretta.
> 
> Also since your writing to the White House now do the homeless in Washington have a collective return address or does the post office send your letters to the local crack house in plastic bag for safe keeping?



I have REALLY bad eyesight. Legally blind without my glasses, which they wouldn't let me wear for the photo. I was squinting. 

To answer your second question, read the first tweet. Seriously.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Nov 8, 2019)

Serious question.  During the winter do you and the other homeless huddle together like a colony of emperor penguins for warmth?


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 8, 2019)

Pedophiles like Qriist deserve the fucking rope. Go die in a fucking fire, cunt.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 8, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Serious question.  During the winter do you and the other homeless huddle together like a colony of emperor penguins for warmth?


Nope. I won't touch or interact with any of those filthy people. I make it a point to shower almost everyday and to do laundry a couple times a week. 

Besides, I'm tired of them asking me for money. (Yeah, it's as stupid as it sounds.) 



Kacchan said:


> Pedophiles like Qriist deserve the fucking rope. Go die in a fucking fire, cunt.


While I'm not a pedophile, I've been there, done that, and the damn rope snapped! Haven't tried fire yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 8, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> Pedophiles like Qriist deserve the fucking rope. Go die in a fucking fire, cunt.


Me: Not a pedo, here's a piece of the puzzle, etc
You: hang by flaming rope
Yadda yadda yadda, saved you the typing.


Spoiler: Long tweet thread






Tweet








						Qriist on Twitter
					

“@KayMcHackedFace @scrowder @benshapiro @SydneyLWatson @DaisyCousens Not sure thing I can really do until the courts or Trump wave their magic wand and make it all better.  I've been doing some research today and have been able to corroborate some parts of my knowledge about Autumn.”




					twitter.com
				



Archive








						Twitter
					

archived 9 Nov 2019 01:52:53 UTC




					archive.ph
				









						Geneva Lee Hopper Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
					

February 2, 1938 - June 20, 2017 Mrs. Geneva Lee Hopper, Grandma Neva, age 79 of Wilkesboro, passed away Tuesday, June 2...




					www.tributearchive.com
				











						Geneva Lee Hopper Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
					

archived 9 Nov 2019 02:05:52 UTC



					archive.ph
				









						Man who kidnapped, molested 4-year-old showed signs of humanity, witness says | says, edinburg, signs - Now - TheMonitor.com
					






					web.archive.org
				











						Man who kidnapped, molested 4-year-old showed signs of humanity, witn…
					

archived 9 Nov 2019 02:09:41 UTC




					archive.ph
				












						MCMILLAN, CHRISTIAN ELIJHALLE Inmate E-888-09: Hidalgo County Jail in Edinburg, TX
					

MCMILLAN, CHRISTIAN ELIJHALLE E-888-09 View arrest, jail and bonding information for this inmate that has been incarcerated at the Hidalgo County Jail in Edinburg, TX




					www.bailbondsearch.com
				











						MCMILLAN, CHRISTIAN ELIJHALLE Inmate E-888-09: Hidalgo County Jail in…
					

archived 9 Nov 2019 01:42:31 UTC




					archive.ph
				









						Christian Elijhalee Mcmillan | Texas Prison Inmates | The Texas Tribune
					

Information about Christian Elijhalee Mcmillan's imprisonment in the Estelle Unit.




					www.texastribune.org
				





			https://archive.ph/pDDWc
		







						Texas Department of Criminal Justice Offender Search
					

Texas Department of Criminal Justice Offender Search.



					offender.tdcj.texas.gov
				











						Texas Department of Criminal Justice Offender Search
					

archived 9 Nov 2019 02:13:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Anyways, putting this here as relevant autism.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is the tldr for everyone “Hey I might be on the register but there are other people who touched kids out there”


----------



## Qriist (Nov 9, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Here is the tldr for everyone “Hey I might be erroneously on the register but there are people who touched kids out there”


FTFY.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Nov 9, 2019)

Qriist said:


> FTFY (fucked those five youngsters)


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 9, 2019)

Qriist said:


> FTFY.



Nothing that you posted above is evidence of wrongful conviction at all. Also no one here really cares, there is just as bad and worse documented on this site and you're pretty boring tbh. Your whole shtick seems to be an autistic LARP anyways. Why the fuck would Trump give a shit about some weird stalker pedo autist supposedly living outside the white house? Literally no one in the world cares.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 9, 2019)

metroid_fetish said:


> *:autism:*


Boy howdy, you sure got me good. I'll never recover. /sneed



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Nothing that you posted above is evidence of wrongful conviction at all.


Once again, homeless without resources. I'm not an idiot, I am well aware of the shortcomings of what I have provided . I've said as much on multiple occasions. On the other hand I do know the merits of what I have said insofar as they attack the specific weaknesses in the prosecution's fabrication.

If nothing else, consider this: There is precisely zero reason to doctor the record of trial of an actually guilty man.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Also no one here really cares, there is just as bad and worse documented on this site and you're pretty boring tbh.


If not for this idiotic conviction I would have had an excessively boring, introverted life. I'm not here to be the entertainment.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Your whole shtick seems to be an autistic LARP anyways.


I wish I was LARPing.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Why the fuck would Trump give a shit about some weird stalker pedo autist supposedly living outside the white house? Literally no one in the world cares.


Because I'm not a pedophile, nor did I commit the crime I was convicted of.

Clearly, though, you care. Everyone jumping on the thread cares. Let me scream into the aether if you truly don't care. Laugh at my vain attempts to convince the the world I'm not a monster - hell, that's the true goal of Kiwi Farms, watching retarded people do retarded things. If I'm retarded, _enjoy_.

That said, this board is an invaluable resource and I'm leveraging it as much as anything else.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 9, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I'm not an idiot



Press X to doubt. "People only make fun of me because they care about me" is a pretty common fallacy among cows.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 9, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Press X to doubt. "People only make fun of me because they care about me" is a pretty common fallacy among cows.


I didn't say you cared about me. You care about my activities, real or imagined. _That's the point of the farms._


----------



## metroid_fetish (Nov 9, 2019)

Qriist said:


> I didn't say you cared about me. You care about my activities, real or imagined. _That's the point of the farms._


You’re going to freeze to death on a park bench, lol


----------



## Qriist (Nov 9, 2019)

metroid_fetish said:


> You’re going to freeze to death on a park bench, lol


At least I wouldn't have to listen to the other homeless people mumble incoherently any more.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 10, 2019)

Qriist said:


> That said, this board is an invaluable resource and I'm leveraging it as much as anything else.



What resources are you getting out of this thread? Legal advocacy? An apartment stipend? A sandwich? For a supposedly homeless person, your concept of "resource" sure does seem to match up with that of stupid well-off millenials.



Qriist said:


> I didn't say you cared about me. You care about my activities, real or imagined. _That's the point of the farms._



When you finally kill yourself, no one will remember you existed, but plenty of cows have people popping in and asking about their current lives or how they died, etc. Certainly the farms cares about some of the people it covers, and oftentimes it's a care about the cow's activity; in your case its neither because the only person discussing your activities, real or imagined, is you. None of us care about a convicted pedo larping as a homeless stalker writing autistic letters to trump. This thread only exists to keep your autism away from actual entertainment. You're fundamentally misunderstanding things, because autism.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> What resources are you getting out of this thread?


Knowledge.

There have been certain tidbits gleaned from this thread, sure. Note "thread" was your word and not mine.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> larping


yeah, I'm listening to these nutty homeless people mutter and cackle at the library, getting denied for job after job, and sleeping in the cold, as a _roleplay._ :sureJan:




AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> None of us care


So you say; and yet, you've consistently written responses in the last few days. Consider me flattered to be your crush, @AlexJonesGotMePregnant. It's alright, your secret is safe with me.




AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> autistic letters to trump.


Got a better plan with no money? Hell, have better words to write to Trump? Do tell.




AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> You're fundamentally misunderstanding things, because autism.


4D chess, my friend.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 10, 2019)

that all sounds really hard, you should probably just kill yourself (which is what all pedos should do tbh)


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> that all sounds really hard, you should probably just kill yourself (which is what all pedos should do tbh)


I'm sure one attempt or another will stick at some point. Won't have anything to do with being a pedo though as that's not a quality I possess.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 10, 2019)

Not a pedo, the CP images just so happened to materialize onto my computer in the middle of some atypical reality rip storm.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Not a pedo, the CP images just so happened to materialize onto my computer in the middle of some atypical reality rip storm.


If by "atypical reality rip" you mean "at the hands of a malicious exlover" then I'm happy to report we are finally on the same page. 

I knew you could do it.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 10, 2019)

>malicious exlover

That you decided to not bring up until...now?


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> >malicious exlover
> 
> That you decided to not bring up until...now?


??? 

Read the thread man.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 10, 2019)

I did, you're weird as fuck, now explain who this "ex" is.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I did, you're weird as fuck, now explain who this "ex" is.


Sure, why not. 

Her name is Autumn McMillan. I was split with my wife for a period of time in 2011, moved in with her and her mom+step-dad for cheaper rent. Craigslist ad for a room in a trailer that I answered, iirc. 

Autumn was pregnant with someone else's kid, I had some kid stuff from my wife leaving things behind, it worked well enough. 

Autumn is about 3-4 years younger than me, she turned 21 during the time we were dating. (or whatever the cutoff for her parents insurance was.)

Autumn has a brother and sister, both older. 

Brother Christian made news after kidnapping and sexually assaulting a little girl in 2009. He's rightfully in prison for a couple centuries. Before that, he was already on the lifetime sex offender list though I'm not sure the exact crime, aside from involving children. 

Sister Cyndi seems decently well adjusted with a husband (Clint) and I don't know a whole lot about them since they lived in a different state at the time. I do know that they had enough means to send a few hundred bucks a month to Autumn et al before I showed up. 

Katrina (mom) and Mitch (step-dad) are pieces of work, too. 

Katrina is a serious grudge holder, fat, extremely unbathed, with a beard. Not a tranny beard, it's all lady. 

She also held Mitch and Autumn hostage (at shotgun point...) one day while I was at PT, approximately October 2011. I saw the text that Autumn snuck after we were dismissed. I called the police and raced home, about 10 minutes away. I beat the police there. I went inside, apparently distracting Katrina enough that Mitch was able to lunge in and disarm her. Police showed up and took Katrina away for a 72 hour psych eval. I'm not sure charges were ever pressed by anybody. I reported all this when I got to my unit at 0900. (There's an official statement somewhere...) Aside from that she also had this weird habit of injecting the sexual abuse of her kids (by her prior husband) into WAY more conversations than ever warranted, probably for sympathy points. Smile and nod, try to shuffle off. She didn't work, and I'm not sure she drew disability - apparently relied solely on her husband, Mitch. 

Mitch is prior military on permanent disability due to a damaged shoulder. He's not bright (sometimes almost childlike) but he's competent enough, and honestly seems like a good dude being manipulated into whatever relationship he has going on with Katrina. They got about $800 per month at the time for his disability. 

Autumn had just returned home from living with another soldier in another state after he knocked her up and dumped her. She was apparently quite the party girl before I met her. One argument she had with Katrina revealed Autumn had actually brought 5 guys home with her for a gangbang at some point. (Naturally, that didn't come up until well into the relationship.) My activities with Autumn were pretty boring overall, games and movies. I don't drink, smoke, or toke and she was pregnant so she restrained herself in that regard. She had a MySpace account and maybe some other social media, none of which I ever engaged with. 

She did freak out once (hysterical sobbing and everything) because I had forgotten to check that her fast food order was correct before pulling away from the window. Apparently Daddy made it a point of power control that he wouldn't check the food orders or go back if they were wrong. So he was a douchenozzle on top of being an incestuous abuser, because of course he was. 

Nearing the end of 2011 I had decided to try and get back with my wife, and broke up with Autumn. (Was really tired of all the stressful eggshell walking between her and her mother.) It was a peaceful breakup, I thought. Because of my imminent military school and extremely soon after move to a new base that were scheduled, we came to the agreement that I would keep paying rent and they would take care of my cats and household goods, to include all of my pc and gaming equipment. 

I reported to training in Texas on Jan 2, 2012, she had the baby around a week later. She started to want little things at first, like a set of custom leather cuffs from some goth website. Sure, whatever. She started wanting more and more, including straight cash. I wasnt exactly made of money (this whole time I had also been sending $630/month to my wife and own kiddo) and she started to get pissy when I had to say no. That's when she started to break out hanging adultery over my head, which is a prosecutable offense in the military. She also called and threatened my wife, something along the lines of "if I can't have him then no one can." 

I got hurt, put on the medical eval list, and got back to Oklahoma in ~April 2012. Moved back in since that was basically the plan anyways. Had a suicide attempt within a month or so of this (pills overdose.) 

Around the same time Autumn began making more and more demands, eventually wanting $700 some random night in May. I put my foot down, adamantly said no. She took me to the desktop and showed me the files she put on the computer, said she'd tell people they were mine.

Well, shit. 

I said something to appease her and spent the night looking through my networked devices. There were caches everywhere, dumped into a bunch of different system folders and random temp folders for projects and things. I had an 8 slot drobo with 7x 2TB drives, a desktop pc, a good laptop, and and older laptop that I let mitch use. All 4 were contaminated. (Apparently also the PSP, which never occurred to me to check.)

After combing through everything I called my NCO and said I needed to make a report. That was around 5am. He texted me his address, I went, unit got me out of there in under 2 weeks. (Military loan, time off, physically helped me move, etc)

When I told Autumn later that day that I had told the unit everything she kinda stewed and then stormed off. I told Katrina and Mitch that I would try to keep the peace while I packed and got out.

No notable incidents occurred before I moved out. Autumn got married to yet another soldier in about a month and then divorced about 90 days after that.

During the investigation she told CID that she reported me and my unit closed ranks around me. Note that she "reported" me to the same chain of command that turned me in of their own accord... I was never exactly tight with anyone in the unit, certainly not enough that someone would put their career on the line. She also knew of the past nonsense with Whitney, which she and I had never discussed. 

At the trial, after the verdict was handed out she became verbally abusive of court staff (read: was actually screaming at people) because I wasn't getting locked up for long enough.

That, folks, is the extent of my knowledge about that wretched family. I will answer any questions I can.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Her name is Autumn McMillan. I was split with my wife for a period of time in 2011, moved in with her and her mom+step-dad for cheaper rent. Craigslist ad for a room in a trailer that I answered, iirc.
> 
> ...


 
I demand more story times like this!
Tell us more.
Feed me Daddy Q.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> I demand more story times like this!
> Tell us more.
> Feed me Daddy Q.



what does autistic pedo taste like


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> what does autistic pedo taste like


Nigger I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about eggsplain plz


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Nov 11, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> I demand more story times like this!
> Tell us more.
> Feed me Daddy Q.



I stopped reading after the part where he said he was dating pregnant trailer trash.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 11, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Nigger I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about eggsplain plz



you asked an autistic pedo to feed you, i assume you meant something he could produce xirself


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> you asked an autistic pedo to feed you, i assume you meant something he could produce xirself


I meant for xem to feed me more stories you silly panda


----------



## Qriist (Nov 11, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> you asked an autistic pedo to feed you, i assume you meant something he could produce xirself


You don't read well, do you?



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> I stopped reading after the part where he said he was dating pregnant trailer trash.


You don't read long, do you?



Stranger Neighbors said:


> I demand more story times like this!
> Tell us more.
> Feed me Daddy Q.


Ha! Sure, I might later today or tomorrow. There's plenty of garbage surrounding my mother-in-law.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Hla! Sure, I might later today or tomorrow. There's plenty of garbage surrounding my mother-in-law.


I await with baited breath for good stories of garbage


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 11, 2019)

I actually have a question for you @Qriist , how on earth did the child rape charges magically come about? You were acquitted, I saw, but how did they just pop up? Was it a case of someone just wanting your sentence to get even worse?


----------



## Qriist (Nov 11, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> I actually have a question for you @Qriist , how on earth did the child rape charges magically come about? You were acquitted, I saw, but how did they just pop up? Was it a case of someone just wanting your sentence to get even worse?


That's actually a really good (read: insightful) question. That has to do with my mother in law. I'll make sure to clearly lay all that out tomorrow. Supposedly freezing rain all day, staying my ass at the library.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 12, 2019)

Recalled a couple more things regarding Autumn and her family.



Spoiler: Abuse by James






Qriist said:


> Aside from that she also had this weird habit of injecting the sexual abuse of her kids (by her prior husband) into WAY more conversations than ever warranted, probably for sympathy points. Smile and nod, try to shuffle off.


According to Katrina, James may have anally raped Cyndi when she was 2. Katrina was away at [something] and got a call from [James or hospital] with a serious report that Cyndi had some sort of fecal blockage _or impacting. _Whatever the issue James was not seriously investigated or arrested for anything. Autumn herself told me that James took her (Autumn's) virginity when she was four years old. To the best of my limited knowledge James has never went to jail for sexual abuse of his children. I haven't cared to look, mind you, though I did find him while looking for Christian's info. James at Whitepages.com






Spoiler: More about Katrina and Mitch



Maybe a year into the investigation Katrina and Mitch dropped by my trailer. Well, I had a command order to have no contact with them so I refused to engage with them. (Not that I exactly wanted to.) Katrina decided to spend the next 20 minutes or so walking around my trailer, loudly slapping the side of it with her hand as she went. She kept screaming "We want to talk to you" and "come out and talk" and etc.

An officer eventually shows up on my doorstep and I explain the situation, he shoos them away. I'm not sure who called the police; it wasn't me.






Spoiler: Christian recap






Qriist said:


> Brother Christian made news after kidnapping and sexually assaulting a little girl in 2009. He's rightfully in prison for a couple centuries. Before that, he was already on the lifetime sex offender list though I'm not sure the exact crime, aside from involving children.


These are already linked before in the thread but I figured I'd put screens in a slightly more relevant location.






I'd like him to serve every minute of this sentence and crumble to dust as he crosses the threshold on his way out.



Will work on mother-in-law stuff now.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 12, 2019)

*Forewarning, this deals heavily with sexual abuse of people I hold near to my heart. I can't expect or demand users of a shitposting site to not act like fools, but... Please.*

I met my wife Jessica in high school, although we didn't date while I was in. She had skipped a grade so was slightly younger than the rest of the class, around 15 months younger than me. At some point after I came back from Georgia after emancipating we linked back up through our mutual then-friend Brittany. Vaguely April 2005.

At this point I was dropped out and working 2 jobs, a warehousing job during the day and Pizza Hut during the evenings.

I did have a cheap car, a 1986 Ford Escort in.... abysmal body condition but quite good engine condition. I was the first in Jessica's small circle of friends to have a car.

During a random mall outing Jessica told me she did not have a date to the senior prom, which is what prompted me to ask her out. You'll never guess her answer. /sneed

This is what led to me meeting Jessica's mother, Michelle. She wanted to meet me before I took Jess to the prom - sensible enough. I'd been to the house a number of times but Michelle had always been working or upstairs (her bedroom was in the finished attic and she rarely came down while the kids were there; Jess did most of the raising.)

Michelle made dinner, Jess and her little siblings (oldest to youngest: Alexandria, Stevie, Whitney) and I played Super Nintendo in the living room, decent enough time. I get ready to go for the night and Whitney wants a ride in my car. She's maybe 5. I've always said not without permission. She gets permission, Jess gets her buckled into the back seat and off we go at the blazing speed of 10 mph around the block. I don't know this until years later: while I'm driving off around the block Michelle blurts out to Jessica (who is about 16) "He looks like a pedophile." Jessica is too stunned to say anything.



With that setting the stage, let's dive right into Michelle's history with "sexual abusers." This is mostly from either Ellie (Michelle's mother/Jessica's Grandmother) or Jessica.

Michelle has an history of... inaccuracy. She plays up the pain card (she does have some legit nerve issues in her feet) to avoid doing virtually anything at all. When there's drama she has to make it all about herself. One particularly egregious time was during the funeral of one of Alexandria's children, Michelle kept bawling that she doesn't know what she did wrong, she just wants to be back in her kids' life, _why was Jessica rejecting her?!_ *

According to Ellie, Michelle has had a habit since she was a teenager of accusing men of impropriety in response to some perceived slight. If memory serves there are 3 known: a teacher in high school, the dad of one of her friends, and one of Ellie's coworkers. _There is a chance I am offbase on the specific relationships._ Whatever the actual relations were the accusation always came about after Michelle got huffy over something, and in at least 1 of the situations the guy was confirmed somewhere else entirely at the supposed time.

When Jessica and Alexandria (approximately ages 4 and 2) were being sexually abused by the adult babysitter (Chris) down the street she did actually confront him at some point. He swore up and down that nope, never, nuh uh, and so the kids stayed under his daily supervision for another year or so. It took a class action prosecution (probably not the right term) from ALL of the other girls in his care to get him nailed. His wife apparently was in on it or protecting him in some way. He died about a decade ago, Jess saw the obit and called me, happy-crying. It's the only time I've ever known her to be glad of another person's misfortune (and frankly I'm kinda proud that she was.)

Whitney was fathered by another man, nicknamed Bear (I don't know his real name.) He is an extremely tall, extremely bulky, and extremely fat black man. I have never met him. I don't know much about him except that he used to physically beat the kids (putting Stevie in the hospital at one point) and sexually abused Jessica when she was around 10 years old. I don't know if he sexually abused either Alexandria or Stevie. I do know that at one point Bear and Jessica and Whitney were in a hotel(?) when Bear was apparently feeling randy. He started to take advantage of Jessica and wanted to incorporate Whitney (who was obviously even younger than when I met her.) Jessica tuned out her own abuse but lost her shit when he started trying to bring Whitney over, actually screaming at him. To everyone's knowledge Bear did not try anything else with Whitney after that.

As I understand it, it was due to the beatings by Bear that Jessica was afraid to tell Michelle about the sexual abuse. Eventually Bear beat Michelle instead of the kids one night. Being the self-centered wench that she is Michelle decided THAT was when Bear went over the line, and kicked him out. Michelle was perfectly fine, however, letting Bear punch and belt whip the kids for such godawful offenses as "taking too long with after-dinner dishes."

Not long afterward he got kicked to the curb Jessica finally got the courage to tell Michelle about Bear. There was a police investigation but no charges were ever brought; Bear has never had any further contact with the kids in the couple decades since, including Whitney (afaik.)

I don't know about her choice in men other than her longterm, now deceased, permanent fiance. Darrell Yopp was a grizzled old asshole factory worker. He smoked even more than Michelle so the two of them together meant a tangible cloud of burned tobacco. For almost the entire time I knew him (so since 2005) he was dying of emphysema. He was literally one of those idiots that would take off his oxygen mask to take a puff on his cigarette. In the summer of 2005 I was invited to go camping with the family. A few days into it, some kind soul put up Darrell's sex offender notice, which was entirely news to everyone _except_ Michelle. He apparently did 7 years for raping a 14 year old in Massachusetts, with more pending except for an admin paperwork mess up. His claim was the the woman recanted. He also apparently made the news:

Link Archive
Obituary


Michelle has been chronically unemployed and in constant danger of losing both the house and her van ever since I met her. When the city had a window of time that they were going to remodel all the lead pipes out of the house on the taxpayer's dime she couldn't be bothered to fill out the paperwork. Eventually the city muscled in to replace it anyways. They did not muscle in for the lead paint that the exterior is covered with despite also having a similar program. The kicker is that she got the house when the old landlord didn't pay _his _bill. The city decided not to evict the tenants (Michelle and the kids) and so it just sort of defaulted into her possession. In the 2 decades since this occurred Michelle has not paid off the balance of the loan, which was about 12k.

That's not for lack of money! Oh no, you see, Michelle helped herself to a loan in Jessica's name during Jessica's college admission timeframe. "Jessica" took out a 20k student loan with Darrell as a cosigner. Never mind the fact that Darrell was actually in jail on some short-term charge on the day the loan was signed - or that Jessica just plum forgot about signing it herself! The authorities got a handwritting expert to look at the checks and paperwork surrounding all this, concluded everything was forged, and issued a recommendation to the credit companies to take it of Jessica's reports - they always comply and then it magically pops back up in collections in Jessica's name again, so that's fun. Michelle has never been charged despite the money going into her account and a clear record of it being spent by her. We didn't know about the loan for several years, though, until which time it had ballooned to a nice 30k. To top it all off, about the time the loan happened Michelle decided to lock Jessica out of her own account ("Child on a Parent account" type of setup) and essentially froze ~150 bucks of Jessica's own legitimate cash. I was around by that point and we went multiple times to Great Western bank and eventually got the lock overridden... I raised a lot of hell for a lot of days, they were probably just sick of seeing the name and backdoored the policy on what was obviously Jessica's cash.


Age of majority is 19 in Nebraska so Jessica couldn't get married unless Michelle signed off, which she wouldn't. Jess turned 18 while I was in Basic so we went over to Iowa to get married while I was home on after-Basic leave. We had a courthouse wedding with a few friends in attendance. When Michelle became aware of our marriage she balked and demanded to know why she hadn't been invited. She did not like our response.

After I got in the military and Jessica and I found a place in Lawton we went back home to Nebraska for Christmas. I only had a 4 day pass so everything was kind of whirlwind. We were literally packing up the car and saying our goodbyes when Whitney asked to come visit since her winter break had just started. Told her to get permission, which was granted, and then we packed her up too.

This is the timeframe that the rape charge alleged to have occurred. We went back to Lawton where promptly nothing happened for 2 weeks. We watched DVDs, played PS2 (Whitney really liked Onimusha) and did a whole lot of nothing because we were too poor to do otherwise.

Jessica had arranged to meet Michelle in Kansas to hand off Whitney, so the day Whitney went back Jessica dropped me off at work and took the car. I hugged them goodbye, did whatever I did that day, and got a ride home. Jessica got home a little while after me, and a short while later she got a phone call from her mother.

According to Michelle: `Whitney had been really quiet on the ride home. Later, she woke Michelle up from a nap to say that I raped her, brutally, continuously, for two weeks straight. There were ropes involved and sometimes (but not always?) I would duct tape her mouth. All of this on a futon bed next to Jessica, who slept through the entire thing every time.`

I am confused, and hurt, and angry.

So naturally Whitney was taken to a forensic examination that night and a forensic interview not long after (I think the next day.)  The rape kit comes back entirely negative of any of my DNA, and there are no signs of any bruising, swelling, scratches, or abrasions. In the interview Whitney sits down and immediately starts drawing a penis, does some cartwheels, smiles for the camera, then refutes her own statements (she says maybe she had a dream about it) in the second half of the interview, after the staff member leaves for a few minutes then comes back. In short, it was a *wild* and *bewildering *little chat.

I explicitly told my chain of command about the Whitney allegations because I did not want them to be blindsided. Later on, LPD contacted my chain of command and informed them of the investigation themselves, asking to have someone escort me to the station for questioning. (They complied of course.) There is *no* *way* the military did not know of the case at the time.

The Omaha police, the Lawton police, and CID all decline to prosecute at the time because of the decided lack of evidence. Michelle alternates between:
- telling people that the rape kit *is* positive but that Omaha police are too scared to do anything (wtf?)  and that
- the only reason it's negative is because my penis is so skinny it just didn't do any damage to an unwilling, tortured 7 year old. Supposing that's true, it doesn't account for negative DNA.

The family rather fractured over all this, some people siding with Michelle+Whitney and some people siding with, you know, the evidence.

Now, to be clear, I do not blame Whitney in any way. She's kind of a gullible child and prone to believing little lies her mom says, let alone being beat over the head with the mother lode lie of *JASON BRUTALLY RAPED YOU AND JESSICA CHOSE HIM* for the last decade.

For a long time this boiled up and caused issues with things like Christmas visits, but sorta subsided over time.


When CID contacted Autumn for her interview in my investigation she told CID about Whitney. To this day I have no idea about how she knew. Now, _CID_ should have already known, but let's ignore that. To them this was considered a fresh investigation, for reasons. They contact Michelle and Whitney. Yay.

Michelle started telling everyone that they finally have a real positive rape kit featuring my DNA in Whitney (I can assure you, they did not.)**


Jessica started really distancing herself and no longer let my oldest son (only son, about 4 at that point) go over to Michelle's house after he came home one day in tears saying that Michelle was trying to get him to say that I was touching _him _inappropriately. Jessica asked him directly if I ever did and he bawls even harder "NO! That's why I didn't say it! I didn't want to lie!"

I was furious when I found out.

Jessica kinda anticipated my anger and lead the conversation with, "before you say anything just know that Tobias isn't going back to Mom's ever again." She's a smart lady, my wife. I mean that.

When Jessica and Tobias finally moved back down to Oklahoma there was one concerning incident where Tobias got real moody because something reminded him of Grandma Michelle. The best we could get out of him was there was a game he didn't like. He seemed to indicate that he wasn't touched in anyway, but fuck it, just more fuel for the fire of getting this lady out of our lives.

It's around this point that Ellie begins to distance herself from Michelle, so we hear through the grapevine about how Michelle feels like her whole family is abandoning her.

*Fall of 2014 is the funeral for Jessica's nephew with Michelle trying to make it about her. I hope it's obvious why no one cared.

Shortly thereafter we learn there is yet another old allegation with Whitney. According to the report Alexandria (remember, middle sister) took a sharp kitchen knife, bent Whitney's bare body over her knee, and stuck the blade slowly and deliberately into her anus for an extended period of time. I don't know what happened in the aftermath of this report and Jessica hadn't heard it before discovery.


Leading up to the trial there's cheerful chatter from Michelle's way about all the cool STUFF they are going to buy with the victim compensation fund (3k/month!) once I'm convicted. The prosecutor also apparently treated them quite nice with a fancy hotel and multiple expensive dinners. Michelle also tells people that I had CP on my phone, that I took it to work, and that CID showed her the illegal porn on my phone in preparation for the trial. (Phone never had illegal content and they wouldn't have shown her if it did.)

**At the trial the prosecution objects to the rape kit's inclusion on the basis that it's a "routine business document." Since the judge _agreed_ the rape kit... of the alleged rape I was tried on... is not actually in evidence despite the defense's attempt to submit it to the court. Let that sink in.

Ellie no longer associates with Michelle. While I was imprisoned she sent me a letter stating how awful she felt that her daughter contributed to all of the legal mess.

I don't really know much more than that except to know that Michelle is guiding Whitney to a seriously bad mistake already in action. You see, shortly after I got locked up Whitney met a boy and got pregnant (around 16-17 at this point.) The boy doesn't know because Michelle utterly refused to let Whitney tell him. I don't know why she didn't, but there you go. My guess is Melanie is going to be used as pawn in some backpay child support extortion scheme down the line.


Thanks for everything Michelle, you diseased stain on my life. I hope you choke on the lead paint your wretched ass wouldn't get fixed before you damage my wife and sons' lives any further.


Afterthought.
I am entirely pleased to report that Whitney (ergo Michelle) did not get a cut of that sweet, sweet pity fund due to not being a victim, both legally and in reality.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 14, 2019)

If I am to believe what you say or not, you ended up screwing yourself over from your poor taste in women. You were also surrounded by constant reports of child abuse when it came to almost every situation you were in. Why didn't you leave sooner? And what was their use against you with the one charge of child porn? You told us the story of how it got there, but how did they justify putting you in the slammer for it.

Edit; Don't take my civility for granted. I think you're a piece of shit for having such things and the whole family you were surrounded by was just as bad if you were telling the truth.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 14, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> If I am to believe what you say or not, you ended up screwing yourself over from your poor taste in women. You were also surrounded by constant reports of child abuse when it came to almost every situation you were in. Why didn't you leave sooner? And what was their use against you with the one charge of child porn? You told us the story of how it got there, but how did they justify putting you in the slammer for it.
> 
> Edit; Don't take my civility for granted. I think you're a piece of shit for having such things and the whole family you were surrounded by was just as bad if you were telling the truth.


I left the relationship with Autumn when it became apparent that she was off her rocker. When the living situation became dangerous I went to my chain of command and got out. I was in her trailer for under a year.

The majority of the time I've known Michelle I've been at least 2 states away and my wife was there with me until we had relationship issues in early 2011. I'm not sure how much further separated you need.

As for my wife, Jessica, she is nothing of the sort. She's a stellar mother and she's doing well at her job as a lactation consultant. She tried very hard to put me back together when I fell apart after prison. The fault of our current separation lays with me alone.


The timeframe involved is over 5 years between the initial Whitney allegation and the incident with Autumn. My suspicion is that Autumn learned of Whitney and used that as a basis of her plan. I don't have any way to prove that, unfortunately.


The judge did not provide a reasoning for his ruling. I assume he disregarded the "knowing" part of "knowing and unlawful possession."

The only time the material's archive was opened was when my NCO found it while searching for movies. The computer expert testified that there wasn't any other illicit material on the computer or any of the myriad other device+drives. (PSP notwithstanding, obviously. The PSP did not have access dates on the material beyond the point it was deposited onto the SD card, in Feburary 2012. It's since been kicked and isn't legally relevant any more.)

The browser history was intact and there were no searches or bookmarks or other trace activity of someone with an interest in this sort of stuff. Again, there were 20TB of music/games/movies/etc all well organized and well named. It's what I do. If I want something I obsessively seek it out and archive it. The prosecution, on the other hand, declared that I must have deleted all the material as I got it. Note that this was after they also said that pedophiles consider CP their prized possession and never delete it.

The judge very much did not like us. He was molested as a child and we immediately moved for recusal as soon as he came on board. (Denied.) At the trial defense didn't win a single contention put forth by either side, nor did he seem particularly interested in what my counsel had to say at any point. Given his past abuse, defense's motion for recusal, and the clear disdain of us I assert that he was a zealot judge more interested in the conviction itself than actual justice. It's worth noting that the military has a rating system beyond general periodic reviews where the judges are considered in light of the percentage of the sexual offenses declared guilty. If that's too low the judge may get reprimanded.

All of that to say, I don't know the reasoning. My remaining conviction rests on a single small archive file containing under 10 images in the one folder that's "messy" and uncategorized while no one can definitively say I sought out or opened or knew about the damn thing. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I agree, there were multiple better relationship choices that I could have made (such as not splitting from my wife in the first place way back in 2011.)

For your sake I hope that you never encounter a false allegation.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> For your sake I hope that you never encounter a false allegation.





Spoiler: Powerlevel



I've been witnessed to someone who has been falsely accused of child molestation. The investigators deemed the child a liar who just didn't want to get in trouble. This is the only reason why I'm as civil as I am with you right now.


So you can't find a job, you can't get/afford a lawyer and no judge is willing to review your case, you screwed up your relationship with your wife. The president can't have his time wasted for the likes of one person in the nation when he has international relations and a whole country to worry about. you screwed up getting a journalist to take your story by coming to one way too early in the morning. 

If you want my advice, you need to start thinking before you act. Just because something is convenient for you doesn't mean it'll be convenient for someone else. Considering people know who you are now I wish you luck in trying to find someone who will be able to take your story though opening up with "I'm the guy who came to Tim Pools house" is a bad idea, never do that. I wish you luck if you are telling the truth, but don't hold much sympathy for your situation if you are guilty, because there isn't anything I can do to help you here.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 14, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> Spoiler: Powerlevel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have quite appreciated your civility, and I thank you for the advice. I'm glad that your [someone] was able to avoid a false charge.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 14, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> Spoiler: Powerlevel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



be careful, this guy develops crushes very easily; you were civil to him once so be on the lookout for him showing up at your house to tell you his story next time he gets bored.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 14, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> be careful, this guy develops crushes very easily; you were civil to him once so be on the lookout for him showing up at your house to tell you his story next time he gets bored.


There's an amendment for this situation!


----------



## Qriist (Nov 14, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> be careful, this guy develops crushes very easily; you were civil to him once so be on the lookout for him showing up at your house to tell you his story next time he gets bored.


Your romantic projections flatter me.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Nov 14, 2019)

Qriist said:


> Your romantic projections flatter me.



You're a mentally ill homeless stalker with a child porn conviction. Normal people don't feel flattered by being mocked by an internet randos.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 14, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Normal people don't feel flattered by being mocked by an internet randos.


Thought we already covered that. 



Suburban Bastard said:


> you're weird as fuck


Oh, right. We did.


----------

